# My wee Kangaroos.. I mean mice..



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

So! The litter is now turning the three week mark and are in full blown pop corn stage. Incredibly funny, mostly on solid food and they just love to climb. I've put in some toilet roll tubes and a "soup cup" which they spend their whole time climbing and jumping off. Fantastic to watch. Posting here because they are not little any more!















I'm looking forward to the next two weeks. Seeing their ears really grow and take shape etc. Good times here in the mousery


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

They are loverly. I'd adore to own a few of them. And they have big ears too. In Australia the mouses ears are a lot smaller.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Such beautiful mice.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

beautiful babies


----------



## mouseypeach (Jan 13, 2013)

Second to last picture... Cutest baby/picture ever <3 Something about the shape of her/his face


----------

